# Chances of getting into Manhattan Club with Wyndham Resorts



## Wynfield (Dec 4, 2007)

I own points at Fairfield Bonnet Creek, Fairfield Sedona, Fairfield Bentley Brook and Fairfield Coconut Malorie. I was wondering what would be the chance of getting into The Manhattan Club by exchanging any of these weeks? Has anyone ever gotten into it using Wyndham Hotels. Im sure the chances are very low but just wondering what other peoples experiences are. Thanks everyone!


----------



## kathyj0205 (Dec 4, 2007)

I am also a FF/Wyn owner, and I did get an exchange into MC.  I used nightly stays, and I think I was just in the right place at the right times.  I asked a VC about getting a week exchange, and I was told that it probably wouldn't happen, since FF was points based and it didn't pull like a regular week.  Anyway, I was thrilled to get 5 nights, and I count myself really lucky.


----------



## abc31 (Dec 4, 2007)

You might have a good chance of getting a direct exchange.  It looks like you own at some very nice properties.  Why not try and contact some of the MC owners on the TUG potential exchange list that is in tug classifieds?


----------



## JoeMid (Dec 4, 2007)

With maintenance fees approaching $2000/1BR week, I can't see how anyone can afford to deposit a MC week.  That's why I like my Royal Holiday Club access to NYC with maintenance fees of about $344.50 per week.


----------



## abc31 (Dec 5, 2007)

I'm with you, JoeMid.  My sister-in-law recently called me very excited that someone was "giving" her their MC timeshare as a way of paying her husband back for something.  I told her that what they were really getting was a big finaincial obligation.  She didn't want to hear me though.  I told her about Royal Holiday Points. She said that the MC unit cost the original owner $14,000 10 years ago, so she just can't imagine what it's worth now.  They'll have to learn for themselves I guess.


----------



## derb (Dec 5, 2007)

MC used to be tough but no more, even South Africans pull it.  I am going there sat for a week and used  the Ore in St George which is just an ok trader.


----------



## abc31 (Dec 5, 2007)

derb said:


> MC used to be tough but no more, even South Africans pull it.



What do you attribute this to?  I am surprised, because as JoeMid has said, it doesn't seem to make sense to use it for trading now that the maintenance fees are so high.


----------



## bnoble (Dec 5, 2007)

Unfortunately, as a Wyndham FSP owner, you can't pick the week/resort to deposit, even though you own at resorts that should do well in terms of supply and demand.  Wyndham gets to pick the weeks that back FSP points deposits, and the deposits then get trading power averaged across all those weeks.  Right now, it appears that Wyndham is depositing only "lesser" resort and shoulder weeks (or worse).  So, the trading power of FSP deposits isn't that strong.  While things can always change, more than one FSP owner was told directly by an RCI-FF rep that no points deposit, no matter how large, will see MC.

If you want to get there, you'll either want to use an independent, or reserve a prime Wyndham week, rent it, and use the proceeds to rent something in NYC.


----------



## Jya-Ning (Dec 5, 2007)

You can forget about deposit into week side.  However, I believe you are a plus partner, so try to get it from RCI point side.  It has great chance.  Don't own RCI points and not a Plus Partner, so it is pure guess.

But I believe RCI points suppose to open the "no-home" owner reservation at 10 month, I would guess most resort will start to deposit their inventory from that moment down, So start 10 month toward maybe 6 month, you still use generic grid to deposit to RCI nightly stay.

Jya-Ning


----------



## bnoble (Dec 5, 2007)

Thanks, Jya-Ning.  I meant to post about Plus Partners nightly stays, and forgot to do so (I don't have it, either, so I often forget.)


----------



## Blondie (Dec 5, 2007)

As of a few days ago there was a Manhattan Club Studio for sale on Redweek.com for the asking price of $3,500. Others are priced low too.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Dec 5, 2007)

I have reserved weekends at the Manhatton Club twice already using the nightly stays with my Wyndham points.  A couple of years ago, before the trade power took a significant drop, I was able to book a week during one of the bulk deposits that had been spotted here on Tug.  

Lisa


----------



## brother coony (Dec 5, 2007)

RCI has alot of Manhattan club rooms that owners turn over to them when they bought points.A one bedroom owner was offered 140,000  RCI points for $10,000,thatcan get a person that ownes one week at the Manhattan club 3 weeks at most 5 star resort in prime weeks

alot of MC owner thing its a good deal and bought the points and turn there weeks over to RCI
  the Manhattan club penthhouse also trade thru 11 and when I but in a request without giving up my week ontil I get the Atlantis at horborside  I got 1 one bedroom summer week in 3 mths, now any one at 11 could get that week that I geve up at the MC from 11 with just a good trader (not Great trader) if there timing is dead on

the MC is avaible thru RCI once you have the points that RCI required 

 Blondie
  The MC has ROFR  and they do buy anything that they think is a good deal for them, I had a deal to buy studio 3 week ends for $12,500 and they try to use there ROFR, I had to go to $14,500 befor they did not use there ROFR

  I am told that the MC takes orders for weeks they no longer sells and when an owner try to sell that week  they use ther ROFR and then fill the order, mosly the 3weekends weeks


----------



## derb (Dec 6, 2007)

abc31 said:


> What do you attribute this to?  I am surprised, because as JoeMid has said, it doesn't seem to make sense to use it for trading now that the maintenance fees are so high.



Even before the daily surcharge at MC, their availability was common.  First it started with Feb and March dates and then expanded.  This is our third trip to MC during Christmas Season.  I think the summer is still hard to get but notices of their space banking on the sightings board happen about 3 times a year.


----------



## sfergu4127 (Dec 11, 2007)

I got into the MC about 3 years ago using my Westwinds Mrytle Beach week as exchange. When I called I asked for any week. I got the first week of Jan. The city was still decorated, but boy was it cold. I did not like the room we got. It was way too small. I can't imagine buying there. It was good as an exhchange. Hard to get anything in NY for $129 a week.


----------



## icydog (Dec 13, 2007)

Because of a TUG sighting I got the MC in a one bdrm two bath for Easter Week 2008. I traded a platinum season HH Port O'Call week that I had deposited with RCI for a year. I consider myself a very lucky camper and I thank the sightings board for my good luck. Since I sold that HH week I don't expect to ever trade into the MC again. 

We did take a tour while there one time and they offered us a package that gave us four nights, in the two bath unit, any time of yr for one yr, one Saturday only, for $800 total. We used all four nights but it was difficult to find a time when something was available in any size unit. If we didn't live so close to NYC this would never have worked. When I called I asked them when they had an available room, and after they gave me a list of their slim pickins, I reserved one of the nights. I got one Saturday that we had to give to a friend for a party and another two nights in a one bdrm two bath unit and the fourth night was in a Metropolitan Suite which was a glorified hotel room.


----------



## falmouth3 (Dec 13, 2007)

derb said:


> Even before the daily surcharge at MC, their availability was common.  First it started with Feb and March dates and then expanded.  This is our third trip to MC during Christmas Season.  I think the summer is still hard to get but notices of their space banking on the sightings board happen about 3 times a year.



Can you please provide some details on the daily surcharge?

Thanks,
Sue


----------



## Hoc (Dec 14, 2007)

falmouth3 said:


> Can you please provide some details on the daily surcharge?



I trade into MC just about every year, and about a year or two ago they started adding a $25 daily surcharge to the checkout bills of those of us who trade in.


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Dec 14, 2007)

I think the $25 daily surcharge is for one-bedroom accommodations. The fee is less for a studio - I don't remember the exact daily amount, but I think it may be $15.  I'm sure someone will chime in with the correct amount.


Richard


----------



## Carol C (Dec 15, 2007)

Watch TUG's Sightings board diligently, and when you see a bulkspacebanking of MC...go for it and do not delay!


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Dec 15, 2007)

Carol C said:


> Watch TUG's Sightings board diligently, and when you see a bulkspacebanking of MC...go for it and do not delay!



Have you noticed a lack of sightings in recent months?  I have definitely noticed it.  People aren't posting them as much as they used to.  I don't understand why.  I haven't had any supertraders lately, so I have not been able to post any sightings, otherwise I would.  My only two weeks that are banked with RCI are both blue weeks.  Not exactly trade material for pulling Manhattan Club or Hawaii, that is for sure.


----------



## SOS8260456 (Dec 15, 2007)

MULTIZ321 said:


> I think the $25 daily surcharge is for one-bedroom accommodations. The fee is less for a studio - I don't remember the exact daily amount, but I think it may be $15.  I'm sure someone will chime in with the correct amount.
> 
> 
> Richard



You are correct.  Our first trade was a studio and we paid 15 a night and our upcoming trade is a one bedroom and it says $25 a night on the confirmation.

Lisa


----------



## refumpcpa (Jan 20, 2008)

Carol C said:


> Watch TUG's Sightings board diligently, and when you see a bulkspacebanking of MC...go for it and do not delay!


Where is the sightings board?


----------



## MULTIZ321 (Jan 20, 2008)

Refumpcpa,

Go to the main Tug Forum page - scroll down - the Sightings Forum is underneath the Tug Lounge Forum.


Richard


----------



## Wynfield (Jan 20, 2008)

Just an update - I called up rci wanting to put on a ongoing search for MC, And the lady laughted at me and said something along the lines of "Not even owners get in there!". So how do I go about using nightly stays with wyndham?


----------



## SOS8260456 (Jan 20, 2008)

I booked my reservation by calling Fairfield and then the FF Vacation Counselor got me on with a different department at RCI.  Also, each time I was told that there was no availability and each time I had already checked that there was availability with my non-Fairfield RCI points account.  So each time I had to become a little difficult  and each time after I became a little difficult all of a sudden what I was looking for would magically appear.

Go figure....

Lisa


----------



## Wynfield (Jan 20, 2008)

Thanks Lisa! How many times have you booked through Fairfield and got into MC? Is there anyways that you can pm me over a list of days availiable there so when I call I have some "proof" anc can tell them a specific date and how many days? Thanks!


----------



## roadsister (Jan 20, 2008)

Closely watching the TUG board is what I did to get my trade....I had a Worldmark Mariner Village blue one bedroom week spacebanked and on 5/07 confirmed a spring 5/3-5/10/08 studio Manhattan Club unit.

Tuggers (like Lawren)are great for helping you!


----------



## Wynfield (Jan 21, 2008)

Just an update- I was able to reserve a night at the manhattan club using the Nightly Stays. Thanks everyone!


----------



## acesneights (Jan 21, 2008)

Exactly the point, you CANNOT EXCHANGE Fairfield into MC no matter how many points you want to deposit.

However, you can use your points through Plus Partners to "purchase" nights at MC, just like using them for airfare, cruises, etc.

Probably not a bad deal as you get to use the fixed grid.

Stan


----------



## Wynfield (Jan 21, 2008)

Hi Stan- In my opinion , It was a GREAT deal... The only problem is that if I want to stay more then 1 night it seems like I would have to wait until 2009 to even start seeing 2+ more nights. Oh well... But now the question I have is if nothing shows up in RCI points inventory, will there be any nights in Wyndham that we set aside for them? Or something along that?


----------



## lprstn (Jan 29, 2008)

RCI Nightly Stays, rental, I have gotten MC for 4 days, 3 nights for $249 by calling the RCI nightly stays rental phone number also.  So this is another option.


----------



## Wynfield (Feb 1, 2008)

Thanks for the info. lprstn! I actually just booked a 1 Bedroom for Nov. 30- Dec. 7 for only 105,000 FF points. Not a bad deal, since im sure MC Mf are much higher then all my points together!


----------



## jancpa (Feb 1, 2008)

Maintenance fees for the one bedroom-2 bath unit is $1919.


----------



## jancpa (Feb 1, 2008)

Maintenance fees for the 1 bedroom 2 bath unit at the MC are $1919!    

Sorry for the duplicate post.


----------



## PokerRun (Jul 25, 2008)

Wynfield said:


> Thanks for the info. lprstn! I actually just booked a 1 Bedroom for Nov. 30- Dec. 7 for only 105,000 FF points. Not a bad deal, since im sure MC Mf are much higher then all my points together!



Hey Wynfield,

Can you elaborate on what you had to do to get this please.

Thx in advance


----------



## bnoble (Jul 25, 2008)

I would assume this is using RCI Points inventory, via Plus Partners and the generic crossover grid.


----------



## liborn2 (Jul 26, 2008)

*Just got lucky I guess.*

:whoopie: I was lucky early May 08 to exchange into 1 bedroom/2baths with a Fixed week, that was deposited two weeks before check in...for July 3rd, 2009 week using Sutherland Crossings, Florida time share.
The family is so excited to use this week in the city since living on Long Island its always been daily trips.
The confirmation includes the following statement for fees to be collected upon check inLEASE NOTE: RESORT CHARGES A MANDATORY HOSPITALITY FEE OF US$15/NIGHT FOR STUDIO UNITS AND US$25/NIGHT FOR 1BR UNITS. THE FEE WILL BE COLLECTED BY CREDIT CARD AT CHECK-IN

Still all in all, the extra $175 charge for the week is ok, since we have no airfare to deal with, just a Long Island Railroad charge of $14 round trip pp.
Just keep trying..but with RCI..always better to plan a good year out for successful exchanges.
GOOD LUCK.


----------



## kathyj0205 (Jul 26, 2008)

*I got lucky again*

I just booked 4 nights at MC for May 8, 2009 via points.  This is the second time in 2 years I have used points for MC. 69,000 WW/FF points and $89 plus 25 per day to MC.   I figure this is about $500 (cost of MFs on 69,000 plus plus) for 4 nights in a 1 BD in Manhattan.  My DH has banned me from booking any more vacations, but any time I find availability at MC I can jump on it.  After our last trip in 2007, he kept asking when we were going back.

Kathy


----------



## sandkastle4966 (Jul 28, 2008)

kathy - thru which exchange company was this?


----------



## kathyj0205 (Jul 28, 2008)

sandkastle4966 said:


> kathy - thru which exchange company was this?



This was using WW/FF plus partners points.  I was also told that since I am not booking a full week as an exchange, the 1 in 4 doesn't apply.
Kathy


----------

